# 13 pointer



## CHOPIQ

Got into my woods around 7 am last Saturday. On Thursday I had found found a tree that was tore up from rubbing and decided to place my climber about 10 yards near that. By the time I walked back to that area and climbed up the tree it was 8. I finally got set up and situated. About ten minutes later I see three does walking by about 50 yards away. I had just taken a doe on Thursday so they got a free pass. Around 9 I noticed movement in front of me around 75 yards away. From what I could see it was a nice buck. Then I noticed another deer about 20 yards in front of the buck. I figured it was a doe and the buck was trailing her but as it got closer I realized it was a small 6 pointer. The bigger buck would not move unless the smaller buck would. The smaller buck came within 10 yards in front of me. Luckily the wind was in my face and my scent was blowing behind me. The bigger buck finally started walking towards the tree that had been rubbed. He had gotten about 25 yards in front of me and stopped. The smaller buck had gotten a little behind me and started acting like something wasn’t right. This started making the bigger buck nervous. I had a clear broadside shot so I held my 30 yard pin on him and let it go. When I shot he did the duck down trick to run away so luckily I hit him in the spine and dropped him on the spot. I believe another reason I spined him was I had just bought a 10 point crossbow bow and I forgot that it shoots pretty flat up to 30 yards so I probably should have used my 20 yards pin. Sometimes it pays to be lucky instead of good. Lesson learned.


----------



## shot1buck

Wow congrats! Thanks for the story as well! Looks like a really nice buck. Like all the wood in rack from rubbing the trees. Once again congrats on the successful hunt


----------



## Smitty82

Nice Buck! Congrats!


----------



## DeathFromAbove

Time to find a Taxidermist Nice Buck


----------



## Muddy

That is a great buck. I got to see it in person at the butcher. Congrats!


----------



## fireline

Nice Buck


----------



## walleye30

Way to get it done!!!! Nice Buck!!!!


----------



## ya13ya03

Congratulations.


----------



## bobk

Nice buck! Congratulations.


----------



## crappiedude

Congrats on a great deer.


----------



## AKAbigchief

Great deer and story! Congratulations!!


----------



## CHOPIQ

Thanks everyone for congratulations. That’s funny you said that about the taxidermy death from above. I have two deer mounts above the fireplace, a 161 17 pointer and a 151 10 pointer and I told my wife no more mounts unless it’s bigger than what I have already. After I got this buck I called my wife and said Honey I’ve got some bad news and she said what? I said I’ve got another deer that’s going to the taxidermy. She was not happy. It’s a good problem to have.


----------



## T-180

Nice buck !!


----------



## capt.scott

Awesome buck. Congratulations


----------



## Bullet Bob

Life is way to short not to hunt and fish. Great experience for you,keep them coming.


----------



## Homey

Wow. Great buck. Congrats!

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

Excellent buck for sure...Congrats!


----------



## crittergitter

Awesome buck!! Great job!!


----------



## Hotboat

CHOPIQ said:


> Got into my woods around 7 am last Saturday. On Thursday I had found found a tree that was tore up from rubbing and decided to place my climber about 10 yards near that. By the time I walked back to that area and climbed up the tree it was 8. I finally got set up and situated. About ten minutes later I see three does walking by about 50 yards away. I had just taken a doe on Thursday so they got a free pass. Around 9 I noticed movement in front of me around 75 yards away. From what I could see it was a nice buck. Then I noticed another deer about 20 yards in front of the buck. I figured it was a doe and the buck was trailing her but as it got closer I realized it was a small 6 pointer. The bigger buck would not move unless the smaller buck would. The smaller buck came within 10 yards in front of me. Luckily the wind was in my face and my scent was blowing behind me. The bigger buck finally started walking towards the tree that had been rubbed. He had gotten about 25 yards in front of me and stopped. The smaller buck had gotten a little behind me and started acting like something wasn’t right. This started making the bigger buck nervous. I had a clear broadside shot so I held my 30 yard pin on him and let it go. When I shot he did the duck down trick to run away so luckily I hit him in the spine and dropped him on the spot. I believe another reason I spined him was I had just bought a 10 point crossbow bow and I forgot that it shoots pretty flat up to 30 yards so I probably should have used my 20 yards pin. Sometimes it pays to be lucky instead of good. Lesson learned.


Good story to remember


----------

